# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  from Stanislaw Lem

## Wowik

Решил найти запомнившуюся мне давно цитату из Лема. Отыскал в Интернете: http://www.mlm.ru/users/lib/pl_stanisla ... eriada.htm  

> Diabeł w bożym dziele *rym* jest, czym regulator w maszynie parowej: rozleciałaby się bez niego!

 Смущает RYM - может это опечатка (РИФМА тут не очень клеится)? Мне и по памяти кажется, что там должно быть TYM?  

> Diabeł w bożym dziele *tym* jest, czym regulator w maszynie parowej: rozleciałaby się bez niego!

 Переведу, может кто не понимает  ::  :
Дьявол в божем деле тем есть, чем регулятор в машине паровой — разлетелась бы без него!

----------


## Wowik

Решил найти в Интернете еще одно знаменитое место про пижульки, но оказалось, что переводы на русский сильно отличаются.
Интересно, какой перевод названий местных продуктов вам больше нравиться? 
Меня удивило, что во втором переводе знаменитые пижульки вообще исчезли! Правда заскворченные друмбли кажутся ближе к оригиналу.   

> Ojciec Lacymon okazał się bardzo gościnny; spoźyliśmy razem obiad, przyrządzony z miejscowych potraw (tęciwe piźanki w drźonie, drumble ustercone, a na deser miesiochy - dawno juź takich nie kosztowałem), po czym udaliśmy się na werandę domu misyjnego.
> Podróź dwudziesta druga // Lem S. Dzienniki gwiazdowe. - Kraków: Wyd. Literackie, 1982. - S. 287.

  

> Отец Лацимон оказался очень гостеприимным; мы вместе съели обед, приготовленный из местных продуктов (тухнивые пижульки в трясне, тощистые спичавы, а на десерт мисяны — я давно уже таких не пробовал), после чего вышли на веранду миссии.
> Путешествие двадцать второе / Пер. Д.Брускина // Лем С. Возвращение со звёзд; Звёздные дневники Ийона Тихого. - М.: Мол. гвардия, 1965. - С. 74.

  

> Отец Лацимон оказался очень гостеприимен: я разделил с ним обед, приготовленный из местных продуктов, - сверкливые ржамки под змейонезом, заскворченные друмбли, а на десерт банимасы; я давно уже не едал ничего вкуснее; потом мы вышли на веранду миссионерского дома.
> Путешествие двадцать второе / Пер. З.Бобырь // Лем С. Собр. соч. Т. 7. - М.: Текст, 1994. - С. 228.

----------


## kamka

Это опечатка, "rym" вовсе не имеет смысла в этом предложении. 
Что каскется перевода, я затрудняюсь сказать, потому что названия этих блюд по-польски мне не совсем понятны, let alone (как это по-русски?) на русском!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> по-польски мне не совсем понятны, _не говоря уж_ на русском!

 или лучше "не говоря уж о русском!" 
Там они по-инопланетному, потому и непонятно  ::  Поэтому и вопрос не в том, что правильно, а в том, что кому нравится.

----------

